

Academia is Detroit - untilHellbanned
https://medium.com/@timrpeterson/academia-is-detroit-642ffe167153

======
jgamman
seriously!? no, real science is going to take more than a windfall win on the
kickstarter roulette wheel. it takes years/decades to build the knowledge
needed to make a meaningful contribution - this is only going to happen with a
grown-up approach to govt funding.

